# beszélget vs beszélgetnek



## Olaszinhok

Hello everybody.
I'm revising a little bit my Hungarian, which is very rusty, to be honest. I have come across this very easy sentence, but I'm quite puzzled because according to the answer key, the verb should be in the singular form _beszélget_ instead of the plural one _beszélgetnek. _Could you please explain to me why? Is there a mistake? Are both verb forms possible? Probably, I'm missing something...
_Klára és Bea a büfetben beszélget (nek)._
Thank you in advance


----------



## AndrasBP

Hello,

In Hungarian grammar, 1+1=1. 

If there are two singular subjects joined with "és", the verb is usually in the 3rd person singular form. However, I wouldn't say the plural form is incorrect, it's just less common.
The 3rd person plural form is only obligatory if at least one of the subjects is in the plural form (has the -k ending). As you probably know, we use singular nouns after numerals, so they take singular verbs.

Gábor és Barbi a büf*é*ben beszélget(nek).
Három lány a büfében beszélget.
A fiú*k* a büfében beszélget*nek*.
A fiú*k* és Barbi a büfében beszélget*nek*.
Ő*k* a büfében beszélget*nek*.


----------



## Olaszinhok

AndrasBP said:


> In Hungarian grammar, 1+1=1.



Thank you very much indeed, I should've known that…


_


AndrasBP said:



			As you probably know, we use singular nouns after numerals, so they take singular verbs.

Gábor és Barbi a büf*é*ben beszélget(nek).
Három lány a büfében beszélget.
		
Click to expand...

_
Yes, I do. Not only do I know the use of singular nouns after numerals, but also after other words, such as_: sok, hány, kevés, néhány, etc.

Sok jó film van most a moziban
Hány dollárt szeretne beváltani
Kevés ember sportol Magyarorságon
Csak néhány ember volt ott.  

_


----------



## AndrasBP

Olaszinhok said:


> but also after other words, such as_: sok, hány, kevés, néhány, etc._





Olaszinhok said:


> Kevés ember sportol Magyarorságon


Magyarors*z*ágon


----------

